

Elevating Your Craft - andrewbryk
http://andrewbryk.tumblr.com/post/40848596265/jiro

======
josem
I have watched the documentary, and I strongly recommend it. It shows some
values in Japan that are being loosing in new generations there and in other
countries.

That said, Jiro is an example of many things in their craft but his life also
have a lot of drawbacks, like he barely saw his sons when they were children
and if a social event comes up he tries to spend as less time as possible to
get back to work.

~~~
dromidas
That was a fault of circumstance though. It was a combination of Japanese
values as well as being born in relative poverty as well as what was necessary
to elevate above that.

~~~
josem
A lot of Jiro's values are in Japanese society too, so you can get an idea of
those ancient values that define that society from the documentary. That was
what I was trying to emphasize with my comment.

But yes, I agree, the circumstances were very important and without them Jiro
wouldn't be the way he is.

Thanks for the response!

~~~
yarianluis
I think he means that, the reason he took it to the extreme that his family
life suffered was due to his unfortunate circumstances.

This is a really great documentary. Just saw it because of the post and the
entire time I can't help but think of how this applies to any life and the to
the pursuit of happiness.

------
greenyoda
"Jiro Dreams of Sushi" is available for free to Amazon Prime members.

~~~
jmduke
It is also on Netflix.

